# New Guy



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey all,

My names Chris (hopefully u picked up on that) I'm originally from Napa, CA but since having joined the army I'm currently living in copperas cove, tx (fort hood). Before moving here I was stationed in Hawaii ( really broke my heart leaving there lol). I have just recently purchased my first black lab and he is currently being trained by a friends dad up in Kentucky. I cannot wait to get him back. Ill be heading up to the grand in texarcana to see him. 

I joined so I can start learning to train. I've been looking around at programs to follow and have been recommend by a handful to follow the smart works regime. Uncle Sam doesn't pay that much so still saving up to purchase that. I want to be able to keep his training going once I get him back this winter and hopefully get him into some hunt tests. 

I can't wait to learn a lot and maybe get some advice a long the way...


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey Chris, Welcome aboard.

Before I spent $ on a video program I'd find out what program your trainer is using and what he suggests. At what age, level of training will you be getting your dog?

Believe me, when you get the dog, it will not be a seamless transition from the trainer to you. Working the dog with the same philosophy will help. Make sure you train as much as you can with the trainer to get the best idea you can of where the dog is at and what he knows. Get the trainer's phone number so you have a good contact when things go a little sideways.


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh yes it's my neighbors dad whom I know and talk with regularly he recommended the smart works program and will be able to get help anytime I need it. He will have approximately 9 months of continuous training.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Welcome Chris: I am sorry that you are stationed at Fort Hood..J/k because that's where my dad was stationed back in the 50's.. I have cousin's in Killeen, and my Uncle Ely who just passed away at the age of 94 lived just about a mile from the main gate...I also used to shoot skeet at the base when there was a MSGT Bravo who was one of the best shooters in the country, that man could shuck a pump faster than anyone I have ever seen in my life....

I know about how the Army pays...they dont...

So that being said I will make this offer to you and my fellow RTF'ers

*I will put up the first half $75 of the purchase on the Lardy TRT DVD set* 

I challenge my other RTF members to show their support of someone in the armed forces, by making a $5 donation which will go toward the other half

Donations can be sent to my Pay Pal account...any amount over the balance will be given to Chris to buy training supplies


Lets see it it RTF, show me what you got


----------



## starjack (Apr 30, 2009)

Bon that is a real nice offer. But if his trainer recommended smart works i would assume that is the program he is useing. 

Just dont want to give Chris or his dog mixed signals. Would that offer still stand for smart works? 

I to was station in fort hood Loved a place in killeen called churches chicken.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

my offer stands as is...


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Count me in Bon,funny thing before you posted I was thinking the same thing.Give me some details.Jim


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

Don't know if you can PM just yet. You can e mail me about Smart works DVDs at: [email protected] I appreciate any one who serves their country. See if we can come up with a deal that works for you.


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

First I would like to say thank u to all of you and generosity. I was very surprised when I saw all this. I just talked with my trainer and he said it is just as good as smart works and that he doesn't just stick with one program and that he pulls from Evan grahm as well as mike lardy. 

Starjack- I really appreciate u trying to look out for me. Thank you.

let me know if there is anything u need me to do while I work on getting my PM's working lol I have to post more.

I'm sure fort hood has changed since the last time u were here BonMallari and no we don't have any amazing skeet shooters anymore. Hardly ever does anyone shoot on post anyways. There's a lot restrictions on weapons these days as u can imagine so most just go to off post. It would be nice if they would build a sporting clays range though.

Yet again thank you to all of you and your support.


----------



## starjack (Apr 30, 2009)

Bon if it does not bother Chris or his trainer put me in for ten bucks. All tho dont know how pay pal works please pm me with info Thanks


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

starjack said:


> Bon if it does not bother Chris or his trainer put me in for ten bucks. All tho dont know how pay pal works please pm me with info Thanks


when we get enough committments I will post my email address and the you just go to the Pay Pal site and send it from either your checking acct or debit card/CC....

someone asked why Lardy TRT...as Dr EdA said the other day, lets support those vendors that support us here on RTF....


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

Bon, I'm in.

Chris, go to the test section of RTF and make multiple posts until you get four 10 posts to Pm.

Randy


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

There is a Hunting Retriever Club in Waco. I think it is called Heart of Texas HRC. You can find them on the internet. You might want to contact them.

If memory serves me correct Waco is relatively close to Ft. Hood.

Edit: I just looked at their website. The have an akc hunt test coming up May 4 & 5. If you go and watch. It is free.


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you all


----------



## starjack (Apr 30, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> when we get enough committments I will post my email address and the you just go to the Pay Pal site and send it from either your checking acct or debit card/CC....
> 
> someone asked why Lardy TRT...as Dr EdA said the other day, lets support those vendors that support us here on RTF....


Bon i do not want this to out of hand. But evan put alot of good personal help on here and just because he is not a sponser does not make him chopped liver either. I respect both of them and my offer still stands


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Tell ya what Bon,put a deadline on it.I`m in for ten but if you don`t have enough I will make up the difference.Lets get this young soldier a good start!!!! Jim


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh wow you guys are awesome I thank you all.


----------



## Chuck Wagner (Dec 9, 2009)

Bon,

Put me in for $25....from a Navy Chief!


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

To the top for a good cause.Jim


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

Put me in for $10


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

OK RTF: We have 130.00 in the kitty...I am headed to work and will be disappointed if we cant hit the mark to get Chris his Lardy set...I am planning on ordering the set tomorrow...don't let me down..We always hear talk about "lets support our troops"..Well it's time to walk the walk...

supporting an armed services member and get him started with some excellent training tools...


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> OK RTF: We have 130.00 in the kitty...I am headed to work and will be disappointed if we cant hit the mark to get Chris his Lardy set...I am planning on ordering the set tomorrow...don't let me down..We always hear talk about "lets support our troops"..Well it's time to walk the walk...
> 
> supporting an armed services member and get him started with some excellent training tools...


Bon, just tell me how much and where to send it!

C'mon people, let's get this done!!!!!!


----------



## acemedic1 (Sep 28, 2012)

to the top


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I would like to thank the following people who sent or pledged donations toward the purchase of the Lardy TRT DVD set for Chris..they will be ordered later today one all the funds are transfered....we exceeded the amount needed for the DVD's so I will use the rest to get Chris a gift card for Dogs Afield to be used at his discretion

Ray K.
Cheryl L
Charles W.
Shawn R.
Jim W.
Scott B.
Randy B.
Stan B.
Lanse B.
Bill C.
Clint M

enjoy the series Chris, keep us informed as to how training is going


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Good job people!!!I have found in life that good deeds such as this will always return.Keep us posted Chris and thanks for your service. Jim


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

This is amazing I can't believe how nice people can be. Thank u all very much and I will keep u guys posted. Thank u all again.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> I would like to thank the following people who sent or pledged donations toward the purchase of the Lardy TRT DVD set for Chris..they will be ordered later today one all the funds are transfered....we exceeded the amount needed for the DVD's so I will use the rest to get Chris a gift card for Dogs Afield to be used at his discretion
> 
> Ray K.
> Cheryl L
> ...


Wait....WHAT?????

We only got 11 people pitchin' in?

C'mon man............RTF'rs are more giving than this.

This man stands at the ready to serve & protect us, let's help him out here!!!!
I know there are some vets here that can help!

We need a few more $10 donations!!!

Great job BON!!!!!!!


----------



## Northernstorm (Apr 27, 2011)

Good luck Chris, and thanks for your service. Clint


----------



## Evan (Jan 5, 2003)

Chris2713 said:


> This is amazing I can't believe how nice people can be. Thank u all very much and I will keep u guys posted. Thank u all again.


Chris,

I did my basic training at Fort Bliss, but close enough!  Shoot me your mailing address to [email protected] . We'll get you fixed up for you new pup. Thanks for all you do! 


“Duty, Honor, Country”

Evan


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

Idk where's worse El Paso or killeen. It's hotter than hell in both places in the summer. I emailed u from [email protected] thanks again


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Evan said:


> Chris,
> 
> I did my basic training at Fort Bliss, but close enough!  Shoot me your mailing address to [email protected] . We'll get you fixed up for you new pup. Thanks for all you do!
> 
> ...


This may put me in band camp

Evan you remind me of the roach coach food trucks that sell their food on the street in front of the restaurants here in town

HOW DARE You try and undercut our project, we are supporting a military guy using a paying RTF sponsor and you come along and try and slide in one of your products , that's some dirty pool where I grew up, now I know why some on here despise your presence, if you wanted to help you could have done it in private or made a monetary donation but we all know that wont happen since you won't even buy a sponsorship but continue to hawk your wares while others pay the freight


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Ouch

/PaulPaul


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

Now that was an undercut if I have ever seen one. Chris stay with the good donating folks on RTF and accept the generous offer they have put together for you.


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

I am very thankful for everyone here. I promise that.


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

I Kinda understand, but if Evan wonts to to donate. Whats wrong with that? I have both programs and can use my program of choice. They seem to be close to the same.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Brad said:


> I Kinda understand, but if Evan wonts to to donate. Whats wrong with that? I have both programs and can use my program of choice. They seem to be close to the same.



its the way he did it Brad....we support the vendors that make it so guys like you and I can peruse the resource for free...it has NOTHING to do with program of choice...we could have gotten him the Dan Horsford stuff...I could have also gotten a gift certificate to any number of dog equipment companies, but Dogs Afield supports this site so they got our business...

Evan doesnt pay the rent here....he should be real happy that the other vendors let him sell his goods while they pay the bills


----------



## acemedic1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Lets not let this get out of hand y'all....keep your eyes on the bigger picture. An American Hero needs our help that Is all..we don't want to take away from that


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

I see your point. Think EG should also.
Bon Thanks for what you have done, for one of our soldiers. Sory if I jumped the gun

Thanks for your service Chris !!!!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Brad said:


> I see your point. Think EG should also.
> Bon Thanks for what you have done, for one of our soldiers. Sory if I jumped the gun
> 
> Thanks for your service Chris !!!!!


I havent done a thing, the donations and pledges have already dwarfed my initial offer....If I thought we could go full bore here I would ask MIKE PERRY if Tri Tronics would be interested in giving a Military discount to the young man

If Tri Tronics will give the young man a deal. I will throw another $50.00 in the pot toward the purchase of an E collar..anyone care to call my raise ?


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> ..... I will throw another $50.00 in the pot toward the purchase of an E collar..anyone care to call my raise ?


don't know them fancy gamblin' terms but sure would be able to add $25 to your total.
let me know how.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> I havent done a thing, the donations and pledges have already dwarfed my initial offer....If I thought we could go full bore here I would ask MIKE PERRY if Tri Tronics would be interested in giving a Military discount to the young man
> 
> If Tri Tronics will give the young man a deal. I will throw another $50.00 in the pot toward the purchase of an E collar..anyone care to call my raise ?


I call... $50.


----------



## Blake Peterson (Jun 15, 2012)

Keep this one at the top... Great to see things like this! 

Thank you for your service Chris!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

huntinman said:


> I call... $50.


wow I was just kidding remind me not to play high stakes poker with you....

How much is an E Collar...I have obviously never purchased one...We currently have 225.00 pledged above and beyond the cost of the DVD's which have already been paid for...I will leave it up to the RTF as to which model Chris may need...

in full disclosure it was jd6400 ( Jim Weitzel Jr. and his son Northernstorm (Clint not my brother) who came up with the idea for getting an E collar, but I thought it was a bridge too far, and voila this evening I have had donations/pledges from

Ken B
Bill D
Mark L
Clint Weitzel



come on Tri Tronics ....baby needs new ecollar


----------



## btgrogan (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm in for $25 but looking back I don't see your email address for Paypal. Please post it or send to my email at [email protected] since I don't have a PM license yet.


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Bon,you should have it by now?(For collar),if not pm me. Good job Bon and everyone!!!! Jm


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

You guys are incredible thank you


----------



## Matthew J. Ries (Jul 1, 2012)

Tritronics...do you think the Flyway is best? Gets a lot of votes on here from some experienced members. Its on my wishlist too. Thank you Chris! Glad you joined the site.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

just a bump for the 9-5 ers who only read rtf at work ;-)
you know who you are.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> ...We currently have 225.00 pledged above and beyond the cost of the DVD's which have already been paid for...I will leave it up to the RTF as to which model Chris may need...





Matador said:


> Tritronics...do you think the Flyway is best? Gets a lot of votes on here from some experienced members. Its on my wishlist too. Thank you Chris! Glad you joined the site.


right now Bon could buy a brand new TT sport basic gs exp and is but ten $10 pledges away from a brand new classic 70 g3 exp
it would be x2 more than that to get him into a flyway. but the classic 70 is a very good collar.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Chris2713 said:


> You guys are incredible thank you


Chris, welcome to the dog training world from a proud veteran. My only advice to you when you get your dog back (or even before, why wait?), would be to get involved with a local retriever club near you and go to some events. Help out a little. You will be amazed at how much you learn about dogs along the way. By the time you get your dog back... you may be almost as smart as he is... he has had all this training, you need to be doing something in the meantime to be learning other than just watching dvd's. You need to see real dogs reacting to real situations... 

So, if you can, get out there and meet some local folks in your area... Just my two cents worth... Welcome.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> right now Bon could buy a brand new TT sport basic gs exp and is but ten $10 pledges away from a brand new classic 70 g3 exp
> it would be x2 more than that to get him into a flyway. but the classic 70 is a very good collar.


That's retail... I have a feeling we may be able to get a better deal.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

huntinman said:


> Chris, welcome to the dog training world from a proud veteran. My only advice to you when you get your dog back (or even before, why wait?), would be to get involved with a local retriever club near you and go to some events. Help out a little. You will be amazed at how much you learn about dogs along the way. By the time you get your dog back... you may be almost as smart as he is... he has had all this training, you need to be doing something in the meantime to be learning other than just watching dvd's. You need to see real dogs reacting to real situations...
> 
> So, if you can, get out there and meet some local folks in your area... Just my two cents worth... Welcome.


This coming from the* BEST *bird thrower I have ever seen!


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

There's a hunt test coming up in my area in the beginning if may that I will be attending and hopefully meet some of the folks there. I will also be at the grand with y pup in Texarkana watching my trainer and his dog perform.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

road kill said:


> This coming from the* BEST *bird thrower I have ever seen!



branching off, this could / should be a thread of it's own. I have seen one or two great duck chuckers.
but who is the best of the best of the best?


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Ken Bora said:


> branching off, this could / should be a thread of it's own. I have seen one or two great duck chuckers.
> but who is the best of the best of the best?


I am just saying Bill is the best I have ever seen in my limited time in the sport.
His timing and placement were exceptional!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

huntinman said:


> That's retail... I have a feeling we may be able to get a better deal.


hhhhmmmm


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

road kill said:


> .
> His timing and placement were exceptional!


I have had birds land in back of me and hit my ownself in the head.
gallery loves me.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

The two birds that Bill threw that I remember most:

The 1st one was in 1995 at Turnagain pass. Not the first open I'd ever run but I was very green, in the 4th series and didn't know what I was doing there. Banjo picked up the go bird. When I lined him up for the short semi-retired bird Banjo self selected the long retired bird that Bill threw. Banjo hit the 2nd water in line with the fall, disappeared for 15-20 seconds and reappeared in line where Bill had been standing. He beached, ran to where Bill had stood, looked around for a few seconds, looped over to the bird, picked it up and returned with it. I lined him up for the short semi-retired again and he went out and picked it up with a short hunt. No other dog hit that 2nd water, some had some pretty stupid hunts and got well out of the area. Banjo was the only dog who picked up that bird right. My first blue ribbon!

The other bird that Bill threw that has stuck in my mind for years was in 1996 (I think) off the Denali Hiway in the Tangle Lakes area near Paxton, AK. The Fairbanks Retriever Club and the Alaska Women's Retriever Club had a 4 day combined double field trial out there for a couple of years. In the fourth series Bill was throwing the long retired bird that landed with a line to it angling across one beaver pond and along the shoreline of a 2nd pond. Again, only one dog got into the 2nd water and got the bird cleanly that way. Most dogs beached early in the first pond missed the 2nd pond and had various hunts lost in the brush off to the left. The top derby dog of the year, Chena River Tug, hit the 2nd pond online, swam the shoreline and beached prior to the end. She disappeared into the brush at the edge of the pond and reappeared a few seconds later with the bird in her mouth. That job earned her the blue and her FC/AFC a week or two before her 2nd birthday. The 2nd best job of that day, was Aran Island's Mr. Casey, I think, owned by a guy from PA named Pat Martin. He ran around the 2 beaver ponds on the right side and pinned the bird. I still laugh when I think of that job. A young, full of himself, labrador retriever saying, "I know where that bird is and know the fastest way to get there." I loved it .

Coming up on 20 years ago and I still remember those throws Bill made.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Howard N said:


> The two birds that Bill threw that I remember most:
> 
> The 1st one was in 1995 at Turnagain pass. Not the first open I'd ever run but I was very green, in the 4th series and didn't know what I was doing there. Banjo picked up the go bird. When I lined him up for the short semi-retired bird Banjo self selected the long retired bird that Bill threw. Banjo hit the 2nd water in line with the fall, disappeared for 15-20 seconds and reappeared in line where Bill had been standing. He beached, ran to where Bill had stood, looked around for a few seconds, looped over to the bird, picked it up and returned with it. I lined him up for the short semi-retired again and he went out and picked it up with a short hunt. No other dog hit that 2nd water, some had some pretty stupid hunts and got well out of the area. Banjo was the only dog who picked up that bird right. My first blue ribbon!
> 
> ...


Howard, I remember the first one and your reaction upon realizing you were the winner! Priceless! Banjo was a good boy that day for sure. 

I have to admit I don't really remember the one in Paxson... Of course, there were quite a few... Some of you guys can remember every mark for years... And which way the wind was blowing! Akkola is that way too. I can barely remember some of them the next day...


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Hey Bon, how's the collar tally coming along?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

huntinman said:


> Hey Bon, how's the collar tally coming along?


Well Thank you for asking...with current donations and pledges (incoming checks for those that chose to not use paypal)

we are at* $295.00*

for the sake of expediency I will accept donations/pledges till Sat 4/20 and then with input from everyone make a decision on what we can buy (as long as it a Tri Tronics/Garmin)...still waiting on hearing from a rep


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

BonMallari said:


> Well Thank you for asking...with current donations and pledges (incoming checks for those that chose to not use paypal)
> 
> we are at* $295.00*
> 
> for the sake of expediency I will accept donations/pledges till Sat 4/20 and then with input from everyone make a decision on what we can buy (as long as it a Tri Tronics/Garmin)...still waiting on hearing from a rep


Great! Sound like our soldier is going to be well equipped.


----------



## Frank G (Feb 18, 2013)

BonMallari said:


> Well Thank you for asking...with current donations and pledges (incoming checks for those that chose to not use paypal)
> 
> we are at* $295.00*
> 
> for the sake of expediency I will accept donations/pledges till Sat 4/20 and then with input from everyone make a decision on what we can buy (as long as it a Tri Tronics/Garmin)...still waiting on hearing from a rep


OK. With a son and a son-in-law in the Army, eight deployments, one distinguished service cross between them I have to get in on this. Count me in for $50 Bon. I'll have to resurrect my pay-pal account tomorrow or arrange to send you a check.

Thanks for service New Guy.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Frank G said:


> OK. With a son and a son-in-law in the Army, eight deployments, one distinguished service cross between them I have to get in on this. Count me in for $50 Bon. I'll have to resurrect my pay-pal account tomorrow or arrange to send you a check.
> 
> Thanks for service New Guy.


Cool!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

BonMallari said:


> .... and pledges (incoming checks for those that chose to not use paypal)......


that is me he is talkin' bout 
;-) I don't pal.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Ken Bora said:


> that is me he is talkin' bout
> ;-) I don't pal.


actually there are others who opted for traditional payment options...my brother..and others..its all good


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Toss me in for $10...


----------



## troy schwab (Mar 9, 2010)

Bon,
Send me your paypal address...... I can donate $25.... Its the least I can do. Thank you to the fellow for his service, we all tend to take this kind of thing for granted.

Troy


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Wow! You guys are on a roll! Keep it coming!


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

What I like best about this is Bon is using ALL RTF SPONSORS!!!!!

To Bon and New Guy (Chris);



Well done Bon!!!!!


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

You guys are awesome I thank all of you. You are helping me out incredibly u have no idea. So thank u again.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

You guys and gals are AWESOME...you are blowing up my paypal account...I will try and publish an updated donors list so Chris can thank you himself....

I am very proud of the RTF community for backing up the adage of "lets support our troops"..You have all shown that you talk the talk, and walk the walk


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not speaking for anyone else, but I require no further thanking. I consider it implied from now on.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

What is you pPayPal account number?


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

duckquilizer said:


> i'm not speaking for anyone else, but i require no further thanking. I consider it implied from now on.


ditto!!!!!!


----------



## Frank G (Feb 18, 2013)

road kill said:


> ditto!!!!!!


Same here.

Bon, I was going to send you a PM but realized that I don't have enough posts yet. I'll have to,work on that. I'll figure out the Pay Pal account this evening.


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

U only need one more post!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Frank G said:


> Same here.
> 
> Bon, I was going to send you a PM but realized that I don't have enough posts yet. I'll have to,work on that. I'll figure out the Pay Pal account this evening.



sent you my pay pal address which is my email address...


----------



## jd6400 (Feb 23, 2009)

Chris ,I hope we got enough to give you a good start!Just giving back to sport that raised me and pays bills now,not to mention helping out a serviceman.No need for thanks here either. Dad always told me if you work hard you will be rewarded.Jim


----------



## Frank G (Feb 18, 2013)

Chris2713 said:


> U only need one more post!


And here it is!

Have fun with that pup!


----------



## acemedic1 (Sep 28, 2012)

what's the total today???


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

acemedic1 said:


> what's the total today???


we are at *$ 370.00*


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

Out here at the grand. the test is going really slow. So many dogs.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Just reading this today! I will add $25 if you will still take it . Lets get him a Pro 100......Send me your email Bon


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

While I was at the grand I was able to get some pics with me and my pup which I will get back here in a couple months. An thanks to all of you I will be able to continue training here with help from local club.


----------



## acemedic1 (Sep 28, 2012)

Awesome pics! I hope your training goes well and thank you for your service!


----------



## RexG (Mar 16, 2006)

Chris, many thanks for your service to our Country. And many thanks to your help this past weekend at Heart of Texas RC HT. Good luck with your pup, and the new junior soldier! ; ) Holler anytime for any reason.


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you, and thank you for judging for us and answering all the questions I had throughout the whole event.


----------



## Chris2713 (Apr 10, 2013)

I just wanted to thank all of u again as I received the lardy set last night and have already popped it in and started watching. Thank u.


----------

